# My R32 GTR



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

Just a few pic of the car only had it around 8 months. pretty much standard a few bit and bobs nothing major 









[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## lanxter (Jan 25, 2009)

Stunning 32 mate, love the wheels.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Cool car best colour and a few nice additions as well!


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

lanxter said:


> Stunning 32 mate, love the wheels.


Cheers bud, 

I want to change them for something with a better offset. Not sure what style yet tho.


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

willrobdon said:


> Cool car best colour and a few nice additions as well!


I'll put a list up of what's been done, stage 1 stuff. If anyone interested lol


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm interested! A stage 1 GTR is a formidable machine! Bar and plate intercooler is it? ARC by chance? Looks lovely mate.


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

no ****ing way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats my old beasty!!!!!! how much do you want for her?????? God i miss thats car!!


----------



## BNR32Owner (Dec 31, 2012)

Dan,

Very clean R32, when i get mine back.. i think ill do a little photoshoot and post them up. 

Besides the wheels? what are your plans for this car?

Kind Regards- Jaron


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

stevegt1 said:


> no ****ing way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats my old beasty!!!!!! how much do you want for her?????? God i miss thats car!!



4wdnoob on skyline owners forum.. yep same 1 m8. What gave it away? lol


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

Spec is as: 

R34 Turbos(not confirmed yet) stevegt1 might be able to confirm 
Apexi hybrid intercooler
Mishimoto Alloy Rad
Apexi filters 
Tein shocks
Gizzmo boost Controller 
ECU has a Tomei Sticker on it and the redline has been changed so I can only assume... but we all know how that work out :runaway:
conceptua hicas lock
HKS Timing Belt
HKS Braided brake lines (still to fit when I find a set of brakes) 
Greddy downpipe not sure about the rest 
Emm and I think thats it for the moment :chuckle:


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

BNR32Owner said:


> Dan,
> 
> Very clean R32, when i get mine back.. i think ill do a little photoshoot and post them up.
> 
> ...


Like to find out more about the ecu, and change if it cant be mapped here... need to look into that a bit more

definitely want to change the brakes, which will be my next thing. engine wise I'm happy enough at the mo but we'll see how long that lasts haha


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

Some pics from a few weeks back. 
Shot with a canon 7d 24-105 lens f4 iso 800/1250 between 20/30 sec exposure.
My 1st attempt shooting at night. So don't slate 2 much ha  
Uploading with the phone so not sure how the res will turn out


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

Well after 2 year of ownership i'm going for my 1st remap tomorrow... hopefully everything will go well


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Happy to see my old gtr is still alive & kicking. Still miss it!


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

stevegt1 said:


> Happy to see my old gtr is still alive & kicking. Still miss it!


*cough* was mine twice though  

Hey Dan, just spotted that you had posted on here recently and thought I recognised the username - subsequently found this thread. hows the old girl doing? 

I echo Steves comment, I still miss this car to this day! 
I've got 2 GTR's (again) but being totally honest, this is the one I have the fondest memories of.


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

Shes still going strong. still loving it every time I go for a drive. 

What have you now? is 1 not enough? haha 

changed a few things, coilovers, r35 brakes bah bah usual stuff after that, kind of at a crossroads just now with it. weather to keep the twin setup and then -5s or single... keeps me awake thinking about it lol 

its just over 390hp atw alright on the road but its lacking on the track... ill dig some photos out and point them up if you like


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

Some from fb so the quality is poor and ive just notice that ive lost a lot when ive changed my phone.. 








[/URL][/IMG] 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]










[/URL][/IMG]










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

Loving that last pic. Those brakes look tasty


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

brakes are brilliant, dont know how they compare to other like the APs and alcons but I like them.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad she is doing you proud Dan, me and Steve often talk about "the grey one"
Shortly after I sold it you I split with the girl I'd been with for 16 years, kept the silver one that had the T51, then that went in favour of a black one.

I now have a black one @ Stage 1 with a multitude of suspension mods, and a red one with a T78 (went for another single turbo setup again for some reason - dunno why coz I honestly prefer twins)

I also had a 4 door GTST for a while.

I've attached a couple of pics.

Really really glad you still have the car and your still enjoying it


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice pair you have there.. 

they do say never buy the 1st one you see, but I dont think I could have got much better to be honest. other then the abs unit packing in I dont think ive had anything other than the usual maintenance stuff to do. 

So if I were to ask single or twins? youd go twins? any reason as to why? the red one, do you know what sort of power its making? i suppose theres pros and cons to both


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

I honestly prefer the response from twins as it suits my driving style - simple as that really mate. 

The red one is dyno'd at 600, but its a bit of a lagfest till 5krpm but it is quick from 5krpm to 8k thats for sure. Thing is im happiest at 400 ponys for street use. Its also aimed mainly for track use. I put the silver one up for swaps on here a couple of year back for another stage 1 car, next year I might do the same with the red one next year as I fancy a white 32. The new missus is also a Nissan lover so I can finally go his n hers route.


----------



## KChampion (Jan 19, 2016)

nice pics of the car!


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Intrigued to know if there's any updates on this.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Steve, hes going GT35 powered y0!


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

GTX if that makes any difference lol


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Happy to know the car is still about & going strong..... still miss it.


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah still going strong mate. Altho it's in bits just now, I've started doing this at the wrong time of year... damn it lol.. Took me a while to decide on single or upgrade the twins, but went down the single route. Hopefully it'll be the right decision. Kinda forced into it with the actuator flappy door thingy making an escape for it. Few more things to buy then back on the road.


----------



## FarShark (Mar 16, 2009)

The car looks good. Did you have the standard Sumimoto brakes or the Brembos before you swapped to the R35 calipers?


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

Standard Sumimoto, all be it with up rated discs and pads. to say there was an improvement is an understatement. 




FarShark said:


> The car looks good. Did you have the standard Sumimoto brakes or the Brembos before you swapped to the R35 calipers?


----------



## RussVVTi6Speed (May 29, 2012)

Lovely, great example


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Lovely car mate!

Are you doing all the work on it yourself?


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheers, yep with help from a mate all done at home, 6boost manifold and turbo fitted this week. Seems like a never ending list but getting there slowly but surely 






ekjim said:


> Lovely car mate!
> 
> Are you doing all the work on it yourself?


----------

